# Uber not paying for damage to car done by customer



## TonyB (Oct 21, 2015)

A customer the other day was swinging a luggage bag into my back seat and hit my wheel well with a wheel on the bag. The center metal pin put a dent in the wheel well area that surrounds the back door. I sent pix to Uber. They told me to get an estimate which I did. $563 to repair. They asked my to fill out an incident report. Which I did. Then Uber insurance calls me and says there is a $1000 deductible so they will not fix my car. I said that if someone throws up in the car, you get a cleaning fee from the customer, why can't they charge the customer for the repair? I was told it was an insurance thing and basically a "f-You" ! So, if a customer damages your car - YOU ARE OUT OF LUCK !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

From what I have read here in the discussions about the insurance and $1000 deductible, it is for accidents involving collisions. Maybe you could ask to have the issue elevated to a supervisor at Uber. The customer should pay for damage to your car caused by carelessness, period. Good luck.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty sure that damage not caused by the covered vehicle or contact by another vehicle is covered under the comprehensive part of the policy. So if anything other than a car hits your car its not collision, no collision, no deductible. I've never had to pay any deductible in those situations. I also have not seen the language of whatever Uber's coverage policy is. For all I know there is no comprehensive coverage. So you need to get a copy of the insurance policy that Uber is using and read it.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

TonyB said:


> A customer the other day was swinging a luggage bag into my back seat and hit my wheel well with a wheel on the bag. The center metal pin put a dent in the wheel well area that surrounds the back door. I sent pix to Uber. They told me to get an estimate which I did. $563 to repair. They asked my to fill out an incident report. Which I did. Then Uber insurance calls me and says there is a $1000 deductible so they will not fix my car. I said that if someone throws up in the car, you get a cleaning fee from the customer, why can't they charge the customer for the repair? I was told it was an insurance thing and basically a "f-You" ! So, if a customer damages your car - YOU ARE OUT OF LUCK !


Just move on . It could be worse.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

if you didn't strike you have nothing to complain about


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

This is why you should be a cab driver in a leased taxi, not your own personal vehicle.


----------



## TonyB (Oct 21, 2015)

UPDATE : After a few dozen emails with supervisors, Uber decided they will send me a check from their insurance minus $250. So they lowered the deductible. They also said they will try to get the $250 from the customer who caused the damage and if they do they will send me that also. I doubt they will get it unless they automatically deduct it from the customer like the cleaning fees. But I don't think they will.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, some progress, I guess.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> This is why you should be a cab driver in a leased taxi, not your own personal vehicle.


Ohhhh u got him there buddy, and look all ur taxi friends liked ur comment. Can I ask why ur on a uber forum if ur a taxi driver


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea one ding and someone doesn't pass an Uber inspection. One for ding caused by pax and their asshole puckers up.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

If a customer damaged my car and not offer to fix it, police should help, court etc.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

TonyB said:


> A customer the other day was swinging a luggage bag into my back seat and hit my wheel well with a wheel on the bag. The center metal pin put a dent in the wheel well area that surrounds the back door. I sent pix to Uber. They told me to get an estimate which I did. $563 to repair. They asked my to fill out an incident report. Which I did. Then Uber insurance calls me and says there is a $1000 deductible so they will not fix my car. I said that if someone throws up in the car, you get a cleaning fee from the customer, why can't they charge the customer for the repair? I was told it was an insurance thing and basically a "f-You" ! So, if a customer damages your car - YOU ARE OUT OF LUCK !


Read this post I wrote on how I got my damages repaired at zero out of pocket. It takes the attitude that you will not be minimized or financially punished by pax.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/very-effective-form-letters-for-demands-from-uber.42646/#post-561087


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

LA#1x3 said:


> Ohhhh u got him there buddy, and look all ur taxi friends liked ur comment. Can I ask why ur on a uber forum if ur a taxi driver


Sorry if you think pointing out how taxi driving is done and the benefits of conducting your business in a legal and ethical manner is a "gotcha.". When driving ********* for a "partner" that refuses to speak to you on the phone this is the kind of treatment you should expect.

I have been in the taxi business for 16 of the last 21 years (driver for 2 years the rest in management). I heard about this forum from an Uber driver applying to drive a real cab. I had not been paying much attention to Uber but had thought it might be something I could do when I move back to Tucson in a couple years. I was stunned by what I discovered and now frequent the board for info and entertainment.

Can I ask why don't use proper spelling and punctuation?


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Can I ask why don't use proper spelling and punctuation?


Spelling and grammar are a lost art. Abbreviations like ur, lol, gotta .. are fast becoming the new norm. In Ubers case, they love these types of folks because they can rest easy knowing that if you can't spell, phrase intelligently then you sure as hell cant do math. If you can't do the math, you'll fit right into the uber model for drivers.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Get pictures and protect yourself. Uber will not give you the customer name and address so try and immediately figure that out and sue.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Sorry if you think pointing out how taxi driving is done and the benefits of conducting your business in a legal and ethical manner is a "gotcha.". When driving ********* for a "partner" that refuses to speak to you on the phone this is the kind of treatment you should expect.
> 
> I have been in the taxi business for 16 of the last 21 years (driver for 2 years the rest in management). I heard about this forum from an Uber driver applying to drive a real cab. I had not been paying much attention to Uber but had thought it might be something I could do when I move back to Tucson in a couple years. I was stunned by what I discovered and now frequent the board for info and entertainment.
> 
> Can I ask why don't use proper spelling and punctuation?


Cuz that's how a lot of people type out words, in short so u don't have to type every single word. Eample, you is also just a u. If u were a bit younger u would understand. Like cuz instead of because. I did not invent this type of words.

Thank you have a good day. Hey why don't u try to get all those ex cab drivers who driver uber now to go back to driving cabs. That's would help a lot.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Spelling and grammar are a lost art. Abbreviations like ur, lol, gotta .. are fast becoming the new norm. In Ubers case, they love these types of folks because they can rest easy knowing that if you can't spell, phrase intelligently then you sure as hell cant do math. If you can't do the math, you'll fit right into the uber model for drivers.


Do u drive for uber?


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

This is one of the many reasons I opted to pay more for an insurance policy that explicitly covers rideshare. In this event my comprehensive insurance would cover the cost, then my insurance company would go after Uber and the passenger to get their money back. You can bet Uber doesn't give an insurance company's lawyer the runaround they gave you.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LA#1x3 said:


> Cuz that's how a lot of people type out words, in short so u don't have to type every single word. Eample, you is also just a u. If u were a bit younger u would understand. Like cuz instead of because. I did not invent this type of words.
> 
> Thank you have a good day. Hey why don't u try to get all those ex cab drivers who driver uber now to go back to driving cabs. That's would help a lot.


If you learn even to type real words at 30 wpm, you can type full, concise sentences in less time than pecking out "shortcut" words.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Damage fee policies are just plain ****ed up. A couple months ago we were re-trained on them because of some changes. If the rider denies they did the damage or admits it but refuses to pay, we can't charge them. It's dumb. Who's going to say sure go ahead and charge me umpteen dollars? Getting assertive with the incident response/claims team is your best bet.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Marlan P. said:


> If a customer damaged my car and not offer to fix it, police should help, court etc.


Police don't give a ****. They will tell you it's a civil matter. No lawyer will take such a case. Uber says they will pay for damages caused by customer, but they don't.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rat said:


> Police don't give a &%[email protected]!*. They will tell you it's a civil matter. No lawyer will take such a case. Uber says they will pay for damages caused by customer, but they don't.


Yes, they do. As a poster mentioned above, first they will say $1,000 deductible. Then, also as above, after the driver rejects this they will improve their offer to damage paid less $250 deductible. What was not mentioned above is that if you also reject the $250 deductible and keep refusing the offer they will improve their offer to damage paid for with no deductible.

Why is this? For the simple reason that James River is Uber's insurer, not yours. Deductibles only apply to one's own insurer. If you have a personal policy with Geico, for example, and make a claim against Geico then they will deduct from the payout whatever deductible you agreed to when you took the policy out. But if, say, another motorist hits you and you claim on their insurance, they cannot make you pay any deductible. You get the full amount from the third party insurer.

It's the same with Uber's insurer James River. To us, the drivers, James River is a third party insurer. The insured of James River is Uber.

Uber knows this full well, but tries to palm drivers off with the $1000 and then $250 deductible nonsense. Don't fall for it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Note the "Insured" section in the policy. It's Rasier (Uber), not you.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

North End Eric said:


> Sorry if you think pointing out how taxi driving is done and the benefits of conducting your business in a legal and ethical manner is a "gotcha.". When driving illegal cab for a "partner" that refuses to speak to you on the phone this is the kind of treatment you should expect.
> 
> I have been in the taxi business for 16 of the last 21 years (driver for 2 years the rest in management). I heard about this forum from an Uber driver applying to drive a real cab. I had not been paying much attention to Uber but had thought it might be something I could do when I move back to Tucson in a couple years. I was stunned by what I discovered and now frequent the board for info and entertainment.
> 
> Can I ask why don't use proper spelling and punctuation?


I drove a cab for years. The cab companies often tried to make the drivers pay for damages even tho they were covered by the insurance. I personally witnessed Grady Braddock, owner of Gator City Taxi in Jacksonville, FL, give a large sum of cash to Corrine Brown, then a member of Jacksonville City Counsel, now a US Representative. Let's not pretend taxi companies operate legally or ethically, OK?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rat said:


> I drove a cab for years. The cab companies often tried to make the drivers pay for damages even tho they were covered by the insurance. I personally witnessed Grady Braddock, owner of Gator City Taxi in Jacksonville, FL, give a large sum of cash to Corrine Brown, then a member of Jacksonville City Counsel, now a US Representative. Let's not pretend taxi companies operate legally or ethically, OK?


Sure, cab companies are sometimes quite unethical as are many outfits.

But the difference is that the driver has an advantage over the cab company, as the damage is to cab company property, and they are the ones who have to pursue it.

In the case here, its the personal property of the Uber driver that is damaged, and Uber is in position to stonewall it. The driver has to expend the energy, time and expense to see if Uber, the insurance companies or the passenger will pony up the damages.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TonyB said:


> A customer the other day was swinging a luggage bag into my back seat and hit my wheel well with a wheel on the bag. The center metal pin put a dent in the wheel well area that surrounds the back door. I sent pix to Uber. They told me to get an estimate which I did. $563 to repair. They asked my to fill out an incident report. Which I did. Then Uber insurance calls me and says there is a $1000 deductible so they will not fix my car. I said that if someone throws up in the car, you get a cleaning fee from the customer, why can't they charge the customer for the repair? I was told it was an insurance thing and basically a "f-You" ! So, if a customer damages your car - YOU ARE OUT OF LUCK !


That is why I always load and unload my customers bags.
Safer for me.
Safer for them.
No one will ever get a back injury or hernia at my trunk !


----------

